# Replacing Step Tub



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi, I just found this GREAT site. I bought a new 25FB Outback back in 2002. I had a few problems but thats for another time. My question here concerns the step-tub that came standard with the trailer as I bought it off the dealer's lot rather than ordered it from the factory. The 2002 models brochure shows the 25FB with a full tub rather than a step tub. Because my tub is in the back corner away from the wheel wells, can I replace the step tub with a full size tub? I'm assuming that the step-tub was probably put in my trailer just because Keystone Manufacturer gets a volume discount on just ordering step-tubs. Sorry for being so long-winded. Any advice welcomed.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Look at this thread Shower Tub

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim got you the right thread already so I'll just say *Welcome to the Outbackers*.


----------

